# 1.4l ecotec 2016 trax to 2015 cruze swap



## Westbrook1 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a 2015 Cruze lt auto tranny. Engine blown. I found the same engine in a 2016 trax. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

2016 is a transition period from the LUV to LE2. You’ll have to investigate further and look for the engine code on the engine block. I would not trust any other source.

If it is the LE2 a direct swap is probably not possible.
The LUV will swap fine with some parts cardied over from the Cruze such as the ECM.


----------



## Westbrook1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Westbrook1 said:


> View attachment 287841


Like I said trust no other source but your own.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Trax never used the LE2. The Buick Encore did, in up-level models (most still had the LUV).

Yes, it will 100% work.


----------

